# In my onboard lan card, the orange LED is ON



## mfaridi (Apr 26, 2009)

I use ASUS P5B mainborad and this mainboard has onboard lan card and it is 1GB , I read this in User Guide
but when I connect lan cable to onboard LAN card , only orange LED is ON , and I do see GREEN LED is ON. 
I think something is happen and my lan card do not work with high speed.
my friends use this mainboard  one of them use UBUNTU and one of them use Windows XP , in all of them Green LED is ON.
what I must do ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2009)

What does ifconfig tell you?

Is it connected to a gigabit switch? Do you have the right ethernet cable?


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 26, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What does ifconfig tell you?
> 
> Is it connected to a gigabit switch? Do you have the right ethernet cable?



Our switch is gigabit 
I use CAT5 cable .


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2009)

What does ifconfig tell you?

Is is a managed switch? The port might be set to 100Mbit.


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 26, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What does ifconfig tell you?
> 
> Is is a managed switch? The port might be set to 100Mbit.




```
re0: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
	ether 00:1a:92:6f:31:f3
	inet 192.168.0.90 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
vr0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 00:1e:58:9a:62:7e
	inet 180.291.1.28 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 180.291.1.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
plip0: flags=108810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
pfsync0: flags=0<> metric 0 mtu 1460
	syncpeer: 224.0.0.240 maxupd: 128
pflog0: flags=141<UP,RUNNING,PROMISC> metric 0 mtu 33204
```

switch port set 1000 . other user dose not have this problem . only I have this problem


----------



## mfaridi (Apr 26, 2009)

Is this can happen FreeBSD do not recognize my LAN card and can not use it completely ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2009)

If the switch port is set to 1000 and your card is set to 100 you'll never have any connectivity at all.

So either the switch is set to 100 and the card is auto detecting it or both are set to auto and they end up at 100. 

Have you tried a different cable?

You can also try to set the card to 1000Mbit using ifconfig.


----------



## ingridseynhaeve (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: In my onborad lan card ,Orange LED is ON*

Hi mfaridi,

I have Ubuntu 9.04 in my desktop PC and I have also the Internet connection. When I connect to the Internet through my PC, only Orange light is ON. But I haven't found any problem with my LAN card. 
There is another LED on my motherboard which is always GREEN. This shows that my system is getting the appropriate power. So, I think that you don't worry about your LAN card.


----------

